# Airtel super lifetime plan



## magnet (Nov 4, 2007)

Well as everyone knows 1rs every call plan by airtel with shahrukh ad....

Now i have a doubt..i had this plan but daily 1.5 rupees is deducted frm my account...

Now on reading from airtel site it mentions

All existing 999 Lifetime and ELTV subscribers would automatically get Re 1 tariff from 9 th Nov' 07 onwards, without any additional charge

so does it mean my plan will automatically get deactivated and ill get it at same cost???


----------



## Pathik (Nov 4, 2007)

Check this
*www.airtel.in/Whatsnew_Prepaid.aspx?path=1/6/6/7#
according to it we shd deactivate the 1.5rs/day scheme and automatically the charges ll besome 1rs/local call


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 4, 2007)

I activated Rs.1/local call scheme on my lifetime card 2 mnths ago by recharging with Rs.294.I got Rs.50 talktime & the rest where for providing 1 year Rs.1/local call.
Now i think i should have waited a bit.


----------



## magnet (Nov 4, 2007)

sorry pathik your link let to same page....where all scheme mentions..but not particularly about the scheme im in with....

By the way ill update u guys as i plan to go to service centre today or tomm...but any information is wc


----------



## Pathik (Nov 4, 2007)

I called the CC... from 14th november all lifetime plans (999) ll hav a flat rate of rs1/local call... it ll get activated automatically..


----------



## Tech.Masti (Nov 4, 2007)

^^ 


> *What would be the talktime on subsequent recharges done on SLTV?
> 
> *Sir/Ma'am, Talktime on SLTV would be calculated as under:
> MRP – Service tax of Rs.12.36%, Less Processing fee as applicable on the recharged MRP for e.g. MRP of Rs.100 with Rs 5 processing fee would have talktime of Rs.83.99.
> Airtel would not charge any processing fee on recharges for the first _90_ days from the date of launch after which *processing fee will be deductible on talktime top up recharges* as applicable.


 what you think friends about this new offer??? 
they will now charges processing fee on top-up also 
Take a look here


----------



## magnet (Nov 4, 2007)

the charge on top up..for 60 topup u get 53 i guess ..so its not new i guess..m i right???


----------



## King Arthur (Nov 5, 2007)

B************* ****** ***, well i spent 999 bucks for this plan so that i get atleast full talktime on recharges . Now airtel says that you have to spend at least 200 bucks in 180 days otherwise your lifetime validity wud go crap . And also i have to pay processing charge on this plan.  

That's why they had a ad blitz on call tariff changes for nearly a month or so.


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 6, 2007)

Lifetime of servitude, that's what it looks like, never go for these lifetime plans from ANY operator


----------



## Tech.Masti (Nov 6, 2007)

magnet said:
			
		

> the charge on top up..for 60 topup u get 53 i guess ..so its not new i guess..m i right???



see, in top up 60, you get (Rs.60- service tax)= around Rs.53
but here they telling that they will charge both service tax and processing fee, till now processing fee is not charging on top-up, dont know how much they will charge as processing fee.....

i have Rs.999 airtel lifetime, which means i was in a scheme where i have to make or receive a call in 180 days to keep my SIM active, but with new scheme mujhe minimum Rs.200 recharge karna hoga to keep active my SIM


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 6, 2007)

Then it's of no use if they are charging processing fee.
What is lifetime if you get only Rs.50 when you recharge of Rs.200.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Nov 7, 2007)

^^^ ya, that's what i'm talking about.......


----------



## expertno.1 (Nov 8, 2007)

Cool G5 said:
			
		

> Then it's of no use if they are charging processing fee.
> What is lifetime if you get only Rs.50 when you recharge of Rs.200.



 

?

what .....if i recharge now my 999 lifetime with Rs 200 ....will it not give some Rs. 170 ? balance ?




Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 8, 2007)

^Yes it won't give you Rs.184.It will give you only Rs.50.


----------



## expertno.1 (Nov 8, 2007)

and what if i do topup of Rs. 111 ?



Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 8, 2007)

You will get the talktime which normal subscribers get.(Those who don't have lifetime)
i.e You will get the amount after cutting service tax & processing fee.


----------



## magnet (Nov 8, 2007)

i dont think so than ppl will use the lifetime plan..if this is the case.....for 200 topup 50 talktime..than it makes sense to go with postpaid.....

edit just found this forgot to check in tech masti post

What would be the talktime on subsequent recharges done on SLTV?

*Sir/Ma'am, Talktime on SLTV would be calculated as under:
MRP – Service tax of Rs.12.36%, Less Processing fee as applicable on the recharged MRP for e.g. MRP of Rs.100 with Rs 5 processing fee would have talktime of Rs.83.99.*
Airtel would not charge any processing fee on recharges for the first _90_ days from the date of launch after which processing fee will be deductible on talktime top up recharges as applicable.

and i used to get same stuff earlier also 83 for 100...so processing charge is there but not that much as earlier.....Also if they charge like hell jus for a rupee call and cut 150 as processing fee for 200 recharge any dumb will also get brain to convert to corporate 199 plan..in which he gets free itemised  bill plus 200 local sms and calls free and all calls and sms at 50 paise later


----------



## Pathik (Nov 8, 2007)

This is bullsh1t yaar.. ll there be a fixed processing fee or does it depend on the amount??


----------



## magnet (Nov 8, 2007)

processing fees is any **** operater charges according to their conveniance......for topups its less as mention 5 on 100 rs.......

if they charge 150 on 200 top up....which idiot will take their plan?????
its for normal prepaid not for lifetime stuff


----------



## Pathik (Nov 8, 2007)

so finally is there any compulsion to do some specific recharge in some period to keep the lifetime scheme active???


----------



## magnet (Nov 8, 2007)

pathik it was already there.....when i took lifetime plan 18 months bak..the guy told me u should recharge atleast once in 2 months......i dont think u want this lifetime stuff only for incoming..if thats the case than ill say airtel is wrong company to go with....dolphin and all are needed for this.......airtel is here to do business.....so 180 days 200 rupees recharge is not big stuff  if your calling is limited..i do mainly 60 rupees recharge per month and ctrl my calls .....but soon will start mobile office again as  my internet provider is giving wrong logs in day ..so will degrade that to only night unlimit plan


----------



## Pathik (Nov 9, 2007)

actually i usually recharge around 400 bucks a month but still wat if i dont use the no for 2-3 months or forget to recharge... damn airtel sucks....


----------



## magnet (Nov 9, 2007)

pathik its same for other networks....but according to one dealer.....u should use it for atleast a single call in 2-3 months.....if u plainly dont use it than chances of dc is high......and no provider wants to cut his  numbers in this spectrum row war......even if they does..always give a threat to go with competitor


----------



## Tech.Masti (Nov 10, 2007)

still not clear about how much they will charge as Processing Fee 
BTW, heard anything about other operators?? like vodafone, reliance....


----------



## ThinkFree (Nov 10, 2007)

The offer is going to be a bad deal if you recharge for less than 400Rs. including service tax but if you charge for more than 400, then nothing is there to worry as higher the value of recharge, the lesser is the percentage of processing fee charged. 
Suppose you charge for Rs. 562(500+62 service tax). Even if you get Rs. 350 you can make 350Rs./1Rs.=350 local calls while earlier you got 500Rs. but could make 500/1.99=251 local calles.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Nov 10, 2007)

here in west bengal, airtel offers some special top-ups like Rs.333, Rs.444, Rs.555....... in those top-ups they giving full talktime, ie if you recharge with Rs.333 top-up, you will get Rs.333 talktime on your phone, that means no service charge or processing fee, but will they continue with this scheme after 90 days?? i have a big doubt  becuase they already stopped Rs.222 top-up some months ago


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Nov 10, 2007)

All these plans are just pure hype, the people who end up loosing are us! 
There are a million calculations behind these schemes which proves that the provider is the winner and the consumer is the looser. It's just a face value deception that gets people to use it.

I use Idear cellular where every month if I recharge for Rs60, I can call not only local but also *anywhere in India* for Rs1/min.

Be careful before you jump into these schemes


----------



## Pathik (Nov 10, 2007)

yup it s there in mumbai too... i m thinkin to refill my cell wit 555 before 14th november wen the new plan comes into effect..


----------



## magnet (Nov 11, 2007)

yup processing fees not very clear..here also yesterday i rec message for 444 full recharge(topup).....ill do the minimum  and if the processing fees is too much i guess ill change my provider 
btw when is this plan going in effect super lifetime  its still deducting 1.5 per day frm my acct ......14th nov or 9th nov???


----------



## magnet (Nov 14, 2007)

aah they are still deducting 1.5rs frm my card daily...this is day light robbery now i guess....pathik whats the scenario at your point???


----------



## Tech.Masti (Nov 15, 2007)

^^^^
service already started here in west bengal circle, they are now charging Re.1 per minute..


----------



## Pathik (Nov 15, 2007)

Magnet send a sms
DEACT to 1515 to deactivate that scheme manually


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 15, 2007)

The 333,444,555 recharge are available in mumbai,but u don't get the whole amt as someone said above the service charge gets deducted.This recharge is useful for regular subscribers & not for lifetime user as they anyway get full talktime on recharge of any denomination.


----------



## magnet (Nov 15, 2007)

did it...but no reply....thanks btw....and how much u get now for that 333,444,555???


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 15, 2007)

I think u get Rs.385 for the 444 recharge.


----------



## magnet (Nov 15, 2007)

and whats the minimum top up..earlier i used to do 60 rupees one and used to get 53-54....

and yup sended the message again pathik got reply within 48hours it will deactivate...btw guys in postpaid mobile office has been tapped....399 and 100mb free......thats bad stuff....airtel degrading day by day...they are trying to cash on rich mumbai crowd..jus like the idiot govt here who is busy grabbing land  and taxing salaried class like hell


----------



## krazzy (Nov 15, 2007)

I called airtel cc and they told that its Rs. 0.99 for 999 customer and Rs. 1.99 for 495 customers. I'm a 495 customer. So now i pay more? Man airtel sux. Btw i get full talktime on all recharges. For 200 recharge i get around 175 which is not bad compared to 50 for regular customers.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 15, 2007)

^Same here crazy.Yesterday only i visited Airtel gallery & they told me the same thing.
Also i deactivated NOP & activated MO.
They deducted my Rs.14 & Rs.7 today.And still not deducted Rs.15 of today's MO charge.
What's this unreasoning deduction???
My two friends who did the same thing have also got deducted their a/c as mine.


----------



## Pathik (Nov 15, 2007)

Airtel VAS charges can get deducted anytime.. i hav stopped calculating my balance long back..
Airtel surely sucks.. but then we dont have any other option..


----------



## magnet (Nov 15, 2007)

Cool airtel is damn lazy and suky.....once i deactivated MO and  was sure they have since for a week not a single penny got deducted..and as soon as i reached out of mumbai i saw 70 rs deducted..i thght mayb  some roaming charge but after reaching mumbai again daily 7rs used to deduct....and i lost 105 total rupees...for the stuff which i ghad told cc to deactivate and which was done but they  charged taking advantage of me later i got in my brain that roaming charges were scrapped or  not charged within same state at that time


----------



## krazzy (Nov 15, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> Airtel VAS charges can get deducted anytime.. i hav stopped calculating my balance long back..
> Airtel surely sucks.. but then we dont have any other option..


 Today they deducted 12 rupees for nop which they haven't deducted since the last 6 days. Thats the height of laziness.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 15, 2007)

I hope they don't do that in MO.Imagine Rs.90 cut in one day.


----------



## Pathik (Nov 16, 2007)

About 5 months back Airtel didnt charge me for MO for about 2 months... But one fine day rs. 392 bucks were deducted from my balance.. and my balance went in negative.. Us se bada jhatka kya lagega..


----------



## Tech.Masti (Nov 16, 2007)

^^


----------



## magnet (Nov 16, 2007)

Well top up kiya....100ka got 86......but those idiots havent deactivated that 1.5 rs per day stuff yet..sms say will deact..in 48hours...will check tomm and confirm with u guys......else will go for hutch card....i want better service for the donuts i giv them..will go for corporate plan later


----------



## magnet (Nov 26, 2007)

okk jus got a message...555 top up full talk time available so i guess the scheme is bak again


----------



## Tech.Masti (Nov 27, 2007)

yes, here they posted some advertisement about Rs.333, 444, 555,666, & 1111 for full talktime, so i think they may continue it


----------

